

Chinese Restaurant Admits to Selling Opium-Laced Noodles, Reports Say - rock57
http://mashable.com/2014/09/24/opium-laced-noodles

======
byoung2
_To prove his innocence, Liu convinced his family members to eat the same
noodles, then test themselves for drugs._

Why not just obtain a sample of the noodles and test that?

